# How do I connect to barrier clips?



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello All,

Looking at buying a Crown CTS 8200 for my home theater. The only inputs on this amp are listed as:

Removable Phoenix-style
barrier connectors for balanced input. Also can
be used as a CobraNet input or a backup for
CobraNet.

How would I connect my single line preamp output from my receiver to this amp? Also, is this a good choice for home theater applications since on Crown's website it is listed as a cinema amp? PLEASE help.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Use the pheonix style connection, it should be marked as positive and negative and then you would use regular RCA on the output end from your receiver.


----------



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

I dont understand. If the receiver has a single RCA out, how do I connect that to those barrier clips on the amp? What is the phoenix style connection?


----------



## drharper (Jan 27, 2012)

I had the same question when I went to hook up my cts 8200 to my multi room home audio system.

For my use, I took a 3.5mm to rca cable and cut the ends off then stripped the wire back to expose the bare wire. Then you can connect this to the input for whichever channel you want to input to.
You can do the same thing for what you need. If this is a dual channel out (single rca) then you get a Y cable then cut the ends off. 

My crown came with a few cables and the phoenix connectors that were used in it's previous installation so I had one already.

Here is a link to an image of a 3 slot phoenix connector. 


















Based on what I know of this particular model of amp - This is NOT a good home cinema use. Use this for distributed multiroom audio. I have a home theater amp (Onkyo HT RC360) and preamp outs going into this Crown for my Zone 2 audio.

I hope that this helps.


----------

